

Where do you go for news when you've read all posts on the YC frontpage? - rokhayakebe

this is my flow HN frontpage &#62; HN new &#62; techcrunch &#62;venturebeat or gigaom&#62; afterwards I find myself sort of stuck. NYT and Wired most interesting articles have already been posted on HN. Where else do u go?
======
icky
> _Where do u go for news when u've read all posts on the YC frontpage?_

"u"?

I guarantee that if there were some even cooler place than HN for smart people
to gather, I wouldn't ruin it by telling "u"!

~~~
rokhayakebe
if some1 is offended by "u" than they r clearly complicatd and taking life a
bit too seriously. and besides isn't this web 2.0 where we have flickR and
Youniversity I think those are more morphed than my "u"

~~~
rms
Yeah, it's definitely an elitist thing.

~~~
icky
HN is an elitist community, and it's that way for good reason, IMO.

------
swombat
You go do some friggin' work you procrastinator!

~~~
rokhayakebe
i totally agree. unfortunately this is how i earn part of my income. reading
all sort of tech news, gathering the info, and use it to help clients get on
the boat.

~~~
technoguyrob
That's fine. Please, though, write properly (i.e., capitalization and
spelling). You can take the time. We are a community that would really, really
prefer it.

~~~
rokhayakebe
"we". I think your comment implies that you are a veteran of this community
and that I am the fresh rookie who needs guidance. Well, I guess you have
learned quite a lot in the last 58 days and 12 submissions to be in a position
to "we" me. Seriously, I am going to try to make you happy and write properly,
but in return I am hoping you will tone your expectation as far as grammar and
spelling a tiny bit. Look at the design of this site, it eliminates anything
not necessary, but if you must insist that I hit _shift_ about 11 times, just
so you understand me no more than if I did not, then I will. Lastly since you
are that upset about the capitalization I would suggest you stop looking at
your _username_ because your golden rule doesn't apply there, and neither does
it on the _reply_ button.

EDIT: Even the sentences in your comment are not well structured.

~~~
jkush
I think he's referring to your usage of "u". Adding four characters to your
title isn't that hard, and the above poster "newbie" or not is right, I think
we'd all prefer to see "you" instead of "u".

~~~
rokhayakebe
I would prefer you to use a different username. i am 100% sure jkush is not
your real name, but is close to it. now why don't you drink your own koolaid
and not morphed words. You have done the same with your username as I have
done with "u". jkush. are you serious?

~~~
swombat
Lol, you have one hell of an attitude problem.

 _downmods all posts by rokhayakebe_

~~~
rokhayakebe
go ahead. be my guest. if this makes you any happier. i could give you a good
200 and still be ahead of you. frankly i can care the less i am not running a
popularity contest, i think that is what makes the difference between YC and
other communities. you can downmod all day, i can really care the less. what
do you think will happen if i ask 10 people to go and downmod you all day. i
outsource by trade, so believe it, when i say you will end up with 0 karma
points in less than 57 minutes.

~~~
pg
Stop filling up the comment threads with this crap.

~~~
rokhayakebe
What crap? Defending my position is nothing crappy at all. Some users being
offending by punctuation is crappy. Like we are in a beauty pageant.This user
is talking about downmoding all my previous posts that have nothing to do with
this one. What is crappier then that? Disappointing.

------
jgrahamc
Frankly, I never read all the stories on the YC front page. If I did I'd
consider it a bad sign that I was procrastinating.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Figurative speech. I read all the stories that catch my attention (maybe 1/5).

------
breily
Read a book. Also, whenever I read a good blog post I add the feed to Google
Reader, so I have a ton of those. Email me if you want some.
Reddit/programming is usually good for something too.

------
fizz
To my own site where I aggregate lots of feeds that I like and where I put up
various links I like to browse.

<http://filtercurve.com>

~~~
rokhayakebe
thanks for <http://filtercurve.com/aggregator/news> . i got enough to go for
another hour.

~~~
jk
Your color selection was painful to my eyes. I use firefox. But somehow you
pallete of blue on black was really annoying. I am sorry but my reaction is so
strong, I cannot imagine why you would do that.

~~~
fizz
Believe it or not it looks just how I like. But I plan to make the theme
selectable on the site at some point and I could make the default theme more
conservative. I use firefox too. I'm a programmer and look at screens late in
to the night and bright sites are painful to my eyes after about 10pm. I love
to read the feeds on a dark subdued screen rather than on a site crowded with
distractions and colors. Sorry to annoy you, maybe it's like a song that
annoys you the first time you hear it and then later you can't get enough it
is so refreshing and different. :)

------
Dylanfm
After my RSS feeds have been dealt with, I have a ton of links saved in my
Instapaper account to read... then there are the pdfs, not to mention the
books... Oh, and I haven't even got to the work yet! (p.s. - Instapaper.com, I
love you)

------
epi0Bauqu
<http://watrcoolr.us>

I made it for myself. It is intended to contain the most interesting stories
at the moment. It is updated every 10 min with the top 3 stories from a bunch
of most emailed type feeds (that I have tweaked over time), sorted by when the
story was noticed first.

I use it as my homepage. The latest story comes up automatically. Occasionally
I use the keyboard shortcuts (arrow keys, r -- see bottom right) to review the
rest.

If anyone uses it, feed ideas are always appreciated.

------
delackner
I think you are getting a lot of negative feedback here because when there is
an avalanche of articles available to read, the more interesting question is
how do you filter it all down to just a few useful ones. Even with Hacker News
being the highest signal to noise site I read currently, the vast majority of
articles are noise (to me).

I would love to see a "mark all as read" button on the front page, which would
ensure I never see any of those articles on the front page again.

------
maurycy
I go to economist.com, or read the paper version of The Economist.

~~~
kleevr
There's a subscription I need to renew...

------
danielha
Read less, do more

~~~
technoguyrob
Funny, Dan, considering your profile comment:

 _Daniel Ha, former #1 on the leader board. I will make my return. One day._

~~~
lg
is it inconsistent? i'm in the same boat: used to waste a lot of time, now
buckling down to get something done, and i'll waste time again once i'm filthy
rich.

------
foulmouthboy
To answer your question with a question, where do you want to go?

You don't really specify where your interests lie or what type of "news"
you're looking for. I could tell you where I go, but unless you're into the
exact same things that I'm into, you're just going to be bored. I don't think
anybody's really looking to plan your day for you.

------
siculars
<http://web20.originalsignal.com/>

~~~
fizz
Nicely done. I find the issue of how to design the interface of a site like
this very interesting. Cool to see other approaches.

------
hendler
Nothing particularly insightful for you in my sites, although I tend to like
to cross fertilize - news from outside tech informing what I do in tech.

mashable, slashdot

Non tech - news aggregation like yahoo and google. Twitter, facebook,
linkedin.

------
rms
Reddit, slashdot, boingboing

------
shafqat
i spend way too much time reading on newscred. its my startup, so i'm biased.
but losing track of time and getting hooked is a good sign for the product i
guess.

------
gtani
if you're a dev, artima.com, lambda-the-ultimate, <http://c2.com/cgi/wiki>.
Find some delicious, magnolia, etc user whose interests align with yours.
Build your own Google custom search engine.

------
pierrefar
I make my own news. I work.

------
xenoterracide
I feel like being lazy in my answer.

<http://xenoterracide.blogspot.com> has links on the right of places I read.

------
Flemlord
reddit (sigh)

